# Tough descisions



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

yes, it sounds like you did


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think you definitely did. I know it's a very very hard decision but it was for the best.


----------



## bunni1900 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you. It is such a hard thing to do. I had her for 13 years and she was a great horse. It's still hard to believe she is gone


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sorry that you had to lose her, but it's obvious to me that you did the right thing. She'd lived a long, full life and you gave her a chance to go peacefully


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, you did the right thing.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

You did the right thing. You thought about your horses quality of life and knew it was time for her to be let go. So many folks tend to think of how sad they will be and try to keep a horse (or any pet) alive with medical intervention for as long as they can,not thinking of the animal at all.
I commend you for easing her into a painless world. We had to put my granddaughters first horse to sleep last fall. She was older and so arthritic, she had trouble walking. It was hard for my granddaughter to lose her first horse, but she understood it was best for her horse.


----------



## bunni1900 (Apr 26, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> You did the right thing. You thought about your horses quality of life and knew it was time for her to be let go. So many folks tend to think of how sad they will be and try to keep a horse (or any pet) alive with medical intervention for as long as they can,not thinking of the animal at all.
> I commend you for easing her into a painless world. We had to put my granddaughters first horse to sleep last fall. She was older and so arthritic, she had trouble walking. It was hard for my granddaughter to lose her first horse, but she understood it was best for her horse.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bunni1900 (Apr 26, 2010)

bunni1900 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thank you all so much for your support. I have been down since we made the appointment two weeks ago. But I am finally accepting of it. I still cry when I think of her but I know she is happy now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trish2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

bunni,
Believe me I know how you feel I'm so sorry. I had to put my 27yr old saddlebred down earlier this year too. It was one of the hardest decisions that I've ever had to make, but it was the best one for her. I miss her terrible too, I've gotten another horse since, but she was my first horse ever! My thoughts and prayers are still with you and will be for a long time


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

bunni1900 said:


> I recently had to put my 33 year old mare down. She had horrible heaves, was skin and bones, and wasn't aware of her surroundings. Did I do the right thing?


Yes, and thank you for being a good steward and knowing it was time to let her go.

The last gift we can give our beloved companions is freedom from suffering. 

You didn't think about yourself and your own emotional pain, you thought only of her. Bravo.

If more people thought that way, maybe we wouldn't have so many animals selfishly kept alive for no other reason than human ego.

A _true_ horse person knows when to let go.


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

It has been nineteen years since I had to put down my first horse. I was twelve years old and Tiny was around thirty. For nineteen years I only rode other peoples horses and didn't get attached to any of them. I just got my second horse a week ago, and it has been bitter sweet. I am falling in love with Dixie, but she brings back memories of Tiny even though they have nothing in common.

All I can say is it is inevitable and a part of life. I know it doesn't help but not much of anything does. Good luck with your mourning.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

my first horse was a solid black mustang about 13 hands, i was a year younger then her, i was 8, she taught me everything about riding when i was fifteen i found her dead in the pasture, i was heart broken, and ran back to the house crying, devastated, she is now burried in the back field, where grady my 10 yr old dappled bay mustang now calls home. i have had grady for three years now and yet everytime i call em up from the field i get sad, but i jus remember that my first horse was apart of my life in a very special way an always will but that her death led me to grady who needed a loving home. 

every death is hard but can always lead to good things if we allow it to. being sad and misserable is ok for awhile but sooner or later we need to realize the positives, perhaps that our dear horse had a good life, or that we had adventures and experiances we might have never had with out them. the important thing is to open our arms and homes to something good and rejoice it. and to help start the healing process of our broken hearts


----------

